# Wilfa Svart - Timer duration



## arbcat (Aug 17, 2018)

First time poster!

I bought a Wilfa Svart based on reading this forum, but was also curious about dosing.

Currently, it's kind of erratic, if i have the dial at 2pm (ie, most of the way to the 10s mark), it's inconsistent, sometimes less than a second if i tap the button or even if i hold it, but sometimes a tap and/or hold it keeps going.. not really consistent..

Is this normal with this grinder? Or is there some knack that I'm not sure about

Thanks


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

I've always found the timer button to be one of my least favourite parts of the grinder. It doesn't feel like a quality bit of engineering and sometimes if i push it for too long it will start and stop a cycle.

I think I've gotten used to it over time and have learnt to push it in a manner that doesn't upset it..

I usually just set it to over shoot the single dose time by a few seconds I've never found it accurate enough to do it spot on. Didn't try that hard mind you.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Always had mine on 30s I think.


----------



## arbcat (Aug 17, 2018)

Jony said:


> Always had mine on 30s I think.


I suspect 30S for aeropress, I'd only need a coffee every 2 days


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I just weigh out my beans, throw them in and hold the grind button until they are all ground. For 15g if coffee it only seems to take seconds. I'm not bothered about using the timer.

Seems a good grinder tho. Happy with my purchase


----------

